# 2014 Ford Fusion doors



## Peerless Guy (Jun 19, 2007)

I couldn't find any good information about my new 2014 Ford Fusion. Crutchfeld urged me to purchase 5.25" shallow mount components. When I received some Morel Virtus drivers, with some trepidation I removed my door panels. The tweets were too large in circumference to fit without removing quite a bit of plastic, -the tweeter cavity in my door is 1.5". The 5.25" Morel mids were way too small. The opening in my sheet metal is 6.5". And, although I forgot to take a measurement, the space is quite shallow unless spacers are fabricated. I'm just posting this in case someone else wants to know what might work in a new Fusion. To remove the door panels, the arm-rest has to be gently popped out, and a cup behind the door handle as well. The other two screws are on the bottom of the door panel and plainly evident.








https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/13915994981/
https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/13916000421/








If Woofersetc., who seem like good people, accepts the Morel components return, I'm back to the drawing board.


----------



## Peerless Guy (Jun 19, 2007)

Couple more photos: 
https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/13939562894/
https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/13916016812/


----------



## qwertydude (Dec 22, 2008)

You're definitely going to need to fabricate some rings. Shallow speakers are always a compromise in performance, and to me usually something to be avoided unless absolutely necessary.


----------



## Peerless Guy (Jun 19, 2007)

I'm sure you're right Qwertydude.


----------



## 1996blackmax (Aug 29, 2007)

I agree...make some mounts and try to get a non shallow speaker if you can.


----------



## etroze (Dec 24, 2013)

Well glad to see someone tackled this before I did. I am looking at doing this to my wifes 2013 fusion.


----------



## Rfitz89 (Aug 18, 2014)

Peerless Guy said:


> I couldn't find any good information about my new 2014 Ford Fusion. Crutchfeld urged me to purchase 5.25" shallow mount components. When I received some Morel Virtus drivers, with some trepidation I removed my door panels. The tweets were too large in circumference to fit without removing quite a bit of plastic, -the tweeter cavity in my door is 1.5". The 5.25" Morel mids were way too small. The opening in my sheet metal is 6.5". And, although I forgot to take a measurement, the space is quite shallow unless spacers are fabricated. I'm just posting this in case someone else wants to know what might work in a new Fusion. To remove the door panels, the arm-rest has to be gently popped out, and a cup behind the door handle as well. The other two screws are on the bottom of the door panel and plainly evident.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey was wondering what you ended up going with and if you had any issues. I just order Polk Audio DXi651 6-1/2" 2-way Speakers from crutchfield for my wife's 2014 Fusion SE and they were listed to fit with the bracket they provide. Thanks!


----------



## Mtsurumo (Dec 31, 2014)

Here are all of the pictures needed to take apart the door panel for a passenger side mirror replacement. I have a 2014 Ford Fusion Hybrid SE

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Contact me with any questions as it was quite the arduous journey.

You will need someone with small hands/fingers for the final step of plugging the mirror into the power!


----------



## Muzak4Life (Dec 28, 2014)

I have a 2015 on order, know you have a 2014, but it is the same. Do you know the depth of the woofer and tweeter stock locations? 

Did you deaden the doors?

Run ning amp? Firewall penetration and amp placement? I was hoping I could go under passenger seat.

Thanks man


----------



## percy072 (Feb 13, 2014)

Thread bump...

Just traded my 2011 Mustang for a 2014 Fusion (8" LCD HU, non-sony 4 speaker system...sync, MyFordTouch etc etc)

Love the car and the stock audio is ok but looses composure easy at higher volumes on anything with bass. 

I really really do not want to get into anything other than just a speaker swap (front and rear) and wanted to follow up on this thread. Has anyone found a decent set of replacement drop-in's without the need for baffles that fit this car?? Are the stock drivers 4 ohm??

Just an after thought...could there be an issue with the active noise cancelling feature with different speakers??


----------



## etroze (Dec 24, 2013)

I believe with the nature of the way ford mounted the stock speakers you will have to make a baffle or take apart the old speaker to get the spacer. My 13 doesn't have noise canceling so I can't comment on that.


----------

